# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Lista de Amigos / Lista de Ignorados

## Julio Macieira

Olá reefamigos

Para quem não sabe ReefForum disponibiliza uma ferramenta a todos os seus membros onde se pode criar listagens de amigos ou de membros ignorados.

Para isso basta que entrem na opção "Utilizador" e na pasta "Diversos" existe um local onde podem adiconar os vossos amigos pessoais ou até mesmo os menos amigos "Ignorados".

Os membros amigos passarão a ser identificados com o sinal (+) a frente do nome de utilizador. Quanto aos "menos amigos#, esses simplesmente serão "Ignorados".

Esta é apenas uma das muitas funções que disponibilizamos a todos os membros.

Outras funções serão aqui discriminadas brevemente.

Adiciona um amigo á tua Lista de Amigos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Reefamigos e Reefamigas


Relembramos que existe uma funcionalidade disponivel no nosso forum que pode ajudar a organizar os vossos contactos no nosso forum.

Todo o utilizador pode criar a sua listagem de amigos, para assim ser mais fácil entrar em contacto com eles

Criar Lista de Amigos

----------

